# how many of u felons did body work



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

how many of you boys done auto body?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My father has his own shop, and the opportunity for an apprenticeship was there. I was smart enough to stay away, but dumb enough to do this trade. Go figure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Worked in several body shops growing up. Didn't mind it too much. Days go by fast like finishing. Hated blowing my nose and seeing rainbows.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Magic said:


> Worked in several body shops growing up. Didn't mind it too much. Days go by fast like finishing. Hated blowing my nose and seeing rainbows.


That's coz you like Base


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Twisted out some backyard beuties


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup!
Started out doing spray painting lorry's and fixing the dent etc up!
Loved the spraying part but the prep before was a killer!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not a felon, but am a self taught painter and body man.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> I'm not a felon, but am a self taught painter and body man.


I'm not a felon either but maybe should b behind bars!
But that's another story


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yup!
> Started out doing spray painting lorry's and fixing the dent etc up!
> Loved the spraying part but the prep before was a killer!


aint it, took me sometime to get my boat paint ready


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have never done it but I feel like it would be pretty easy coming from finishing. Looking at buying a house and I would love to get something with a big garage out back to use as a shop. My street rod needs a fresh paint job for sure.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> I have never done it but I feel like it would be pretty easy coming from finishing. Looking at buying a house and I would love to get something with a big garage out back to use as a shop. My street rod needs a fresh paint job for sure.


Have to say it's nothing like finishing drywall!
Maybe if u do level 5 with a spray gun then u could b up to the job:thumbsup: But then again its nothing like drywall!!
Would love to c ur street rod tho!:thumbup:
To be honest I don't even know what type of paint is used in the auto biz now! It was 2 pack or cellulose when I was doing it! I hear everything has went water based but not sure!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Have to say it's nothing like finishing drywall!
> Maybe if u do level 5 with a spray gun then u could b up to the job:thumbsup: But then again its nothing like drywall!!
> Would love to c ur street rod tho!:thumbup:
> To be honest I don't even know what type of paint is used in the auto biz now! It was 2 pack or cellulose when I was doing it! I hear everything has went water based but not sure!


I have sprayed a good bit of level 5 so I'm ok there lol. I was talking about the body work/bondo, etc. Should be very similar compared to finishing.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> I have sprayed a good bit of level 5 so I'm ok there lol. I was talking about the body work/bondo, etc. Should be very similar compared to finishing.


 Yes, and no. Sanding Bondo is a whole lot harder and is typically sanded using a crosshatch pattern, so it is different. Also, the finish you attain with bodywork is a much higher standard than drywall.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Yes, and no. Sanding Bondo is a whole lot harder and is typically sanded using a crosshatch pattern, so it is different. Also, the finish you attain with bodywork is a much higher standard than drywall.


You wouldn't know that if you heard some of our builders . I know that I'm just saying that a finisher would have a leg up compared to someone just starting out in body work for sure.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Yes, and no. Sanding Bondo is a whole lot harder and is typically sanded using a crosshatch pattern, so it is different. Also, the finish you attain with bodywork is a much higher standard than drywall.



Actually Willys it is comparable, we use hot mud also, I dusted a few Cars blew only one, was sick


----------

